# Congrats LynnP!!!!!!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just went on to the UScA website for SV info and on the main page, it is a pic of Lynn and Dante during their SchH3. Just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That is so cool
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog

What a great team!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GREAT NEWS! Picture on the front page too!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You know I just received an email from my friend Muffi who told me about this.. I was blown away... and am very humbled as I reflect upon my challenging year in 2010 and for the gratefulness I have for having this awesome dog, Dante, as my partner, and for God's blessings for beating cancer (it's been exactly one year). This means more to me than many of you will ever know. Thank you.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Lynn! You deserve it! Great pic too!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is AWESOME! Great picture of a great team


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lynn, I am so very happy for you and Dante!

Congrats, what a great job done by a wonderful team!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats, Lynn!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! What an honour!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A big :congratulations: Lynn!!!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

How awesome! Good for you Lynn. I am glad to hear your health is better too!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:congratulations: Lynn!!!

Look at that focus from handsome Dante! :wub:

You two are a great team!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome Lynn, congratulations!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats to both of you!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, big congrats on your accomplishments!


----------

